# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Tham quan du lịch úc châu

## Golden Tours

*MELBOURNE –* 

*SYDNEY - CANBERRA*

*(7 ngày –  6 đêm)*
*Khởi hành: dự kiến 20/05 – 26/05/2013*

 
*NGÀY 1:  TP. HCM/ HÀ NỘI – MELBOURNE:* 

Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN/Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 2: MELBOURNE (Ăn trưa, tối)*

Đến sân bay Melbourne, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan: 
·         *Khu phố Trung Hoa.*
·         *Tòa thị chính, kho bạc (Treasury house).*
·         *Nhà Quốc hội, vườn Fitzroy.
*



·         *Nhà thờ St. Patrick.*
·         *Quảng trường Liên bang, khu cộng đồng người Việt Footscray.* 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan:  
·         *Khu phố nghệ thuật, shrine of remembrance* - nơi tưởng niệm các chiến sỹ đã hy sinh trong cuộc chiến năm 1914 - 1918.   




Về Melbourne ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại *khách sạn Victoria Hotel hoặc tương đương*
*NGÀY 3: MELBOURNE –  BALLARAT – MELBOURNE* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan Ballarat tìm hiểu nơi đã khám phá ra mỏ vàng năm 1851 qua sự tái hiện cảnh đào vàng trong thế kỷ 19, trên đường đi đoàn *dừng chân xưởng sản xuất rượu vang St. Annes Winery*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:
§  *Đồi mỏ vàng Sovereign Hill,* nơi tái hiện lại cảnh đào vàng của thế kỷ 19 nằm dưới lòng đất,* thăm bảo tàng Vàng. 
*



Trở về Melbourne, ăn tối tại nhà hang địa phương.
Qúy khách *tự do thử vận may tại song bạc Crow Casino
*
*NGÀY 4:  MELBOURNE -  SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. 
Xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường đáp chuyến bay đi   Sydney. 
Đến Sydney. Qúy khách tham quan: 
·         *Cầu cảng Sydney, nhà hát con sò* có kiến trúc độc đáo hình con sò hay những cánh buồm no gió ra khơi. Đây là công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Sydney nói riêng và nước Úc nói chung, thu hút nhiều du khách đến thăm.




·         *K**hu phố Trung Hoa, the Rocks, vườn Bách Thảo*. 
·         *Ăn trưa trên du thuyền Captain Cook ngắm cảng Sydney*. Buổi chiều tham quan: 
·         *Tháp Sydney Tower (bên ngoài), công viên Hype, biển Bondi, khu phố đèn đỏ King Cross. 
*



Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại *khách sạn Aspire Hotel.*

*NGÀY 5: SYDNEY* (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan:
·         *Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Blue Mountain*,  




·         *Đi xe trượt ngắm cảnh thung lũng Katoomba.*
·         *Thăm dãy núi ba chị em*.  




Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
 Trở về Sydney *tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm DFO, Tòa nhà Nữ Hoàng Victoria, chợ Paddy.* 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ ngơi tại *khách sạn Aspire Hotel.*


*NGÀY 6 : SYDNEY – CANBERRA – SYDNEY ( Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sang tại khách sạn.
Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi thủ đô Canberra
Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
·         *Tòa nhà quốc hội, đài phun nước, hồ Burley Griffin. 
*



·         *Công viên Commonwealth,* *con đường Lãnh sự quán, xưởng đúc tiền đô la Úc.* 
Khởi hành đi Sydney ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 7 : SYDNEY – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI* (Ăn sáng)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/Nội Bài, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá tour trọn gói: /khách*
*47,900,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 8,500,000 VNĐ (thuế) = 56,400,000 VNĐ/khách* 
*( áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Nếu số lượng cả đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách: Phụ thu 3,500,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách
*

*Bao gồm:* 
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình.  ( Hãng Việt Nam Airlines)
-          Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8.500.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-          Lệ phí visa.
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
*Tại Melbourne: Victoria Hotel hoặc tương đương*
*Tại Sydney: Aspire Hotel hoặc tương đương*
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-          Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-          *Phí dịch thuật hồ sơ công chứng* 
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:* 
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-          Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 7,500,000VNĐ.* 
-          Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 126.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
Ø  _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._ 
Ø    *Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ. Thư mời + 4.500.000VNĐ/khách.* 

*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ* 

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
Ad: 233 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP HCM
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Email: info@goldentours.vn Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

